# New uber bescon 2.0 is here



## Pakeezaphuppo (Nov 10, 2019)

Cane this morning


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

I like, clean look!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pakeezaphuppo said:


> Cane this morning


Wonder how many Millions were spent on the design ?


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Wonder how many Millions were spent on the design ?


100 billion spent on the logo design alone


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Pakeezaphuppo said:


> Cane this morning


What is a bescon?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

R3drang3r said:


> What is a bescon?


Clarification = Best Con


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Pakeezaphuppo said:


> Cane this morning


An Über cane?!

What's this for, blind drivers?

.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ahhhhh and there is the money I used to see in promotion offers each week... Now I know why we dont see any extra money or reasons to drive for this shyt company... But hey we got a neat light!!! If your dumb enough to play our Uber Pro dipshyt games that is... Then you too can be the proud owner of an overpriced china developed led shytbox!!!


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Ahhhhh and there is the money I used to see in promotion offers each week... Now I know why we dont see any extra money or reasons to drive for this shyt company... But hey we got a neat light!!! If your dumb enough to play our Uber Pro dipshyt games that is... Then you too can be the proud owner of an overpriced china developed led shytbox!!!


Yup, can't wait to see how they tight the beacon to dumb uber pro.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Because stupid pax cannot read in the app that their Uber is a Toyota Corolla, with plate xxx-xxx, that is moving on a blue line on a map.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Yup, can't wait to see how they tight the beacon to dumb uber pro.


They already have... U have to be diamond to get one... **** UBER


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Ohhhh I didn’t know! Haha I will never get diamond even as qualify with point but my cancelation hover around 50%


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Wonder how many Millions were spent on the design ?


Travis did it.
He only charged a billion for the layout.


----------

